
Our car-free future will be blocked by Comcast tactics - anguswithgusto
https://medium.com/@transitapp/our-car-free-future-will-be-blocked-by-comcast-tactics-926c8ee2ea70
======
Latteland
Confusing title. Closed, non-public apis might have been a better title. I
thought it was because we'd have expensive data or have to pay extra for
access to these services.

